# 16 for Sunday



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

From the Tensaw.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

The ole , Before and after shot..


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Awesome but your messing them up!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Tell me more Tryn. How does it work?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Line bottom of steamer with spinach leaves. Lay fillets on top. I usually sprinkle with kosher salt and pepper. Steam about 8 minutes. I usually do about 3 layers. Next I fill steamer with broccoli and cauliflower and steam about 6 minutes. Delicious! But don’t tell your friends - they will judge you!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Dang, nice job. That looks pretty good. Joey has a nice house as well.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> Line bottom of steamer with spinach leaves. Lay fillets on top. I usually sprinkle with kosher salt and pepper. Steam about 8 minutes. I usually do about 3 layers. Next I fill steamer with broccoli and cauliflower and steam about 6 minutes. Delicious! But don’t tell your friends - they will judge you!


I'll check it out. Probably be next year before I'll have the money to buy a steamer though. Blew all my money on crappie jigs.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Boatdude.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> Line bottom of steamer with spinach leaves. Lay fillets on top. I usually sprinkle with kosher salt and pepper. Steam about 8 minutes. I usually do about 3 layers. Next I fill steamer with broccoli and cauliflower and steam about 6 minutes. Delicious! But don’t tell your friends - they will judge you!


Or does this bamboo basket just sit on top of a pot of water?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I sit mine on top of a frying pan with about 1/2” of water


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Don't steam them and mess up a good catch like that Joey ! It'll give you the damn gout dude.. Nice catch man, congrats !

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Dont think I ever had any steamed crappie,but I know that hot grease and crappie looks dang good.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

That gout diagnosis may have been premature.


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

I couldn't buy a bite Sunday at Millers Ferry. Caught 2 bass and that was it. Caught several dinks and 2 studs Saturday in the same spot.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

ironman said:


> I couldn't buy a bite Sunday at Millers Ferry. Caught 2 bass and that was it. Caught several dinks and 2 studs Saturday in the same spot.


Saturday was tough for me. Only caught 8. Sunday was better. I think the fish were just deeper Saturday.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Heard of steamed fish but never ate any. Sounds good with some good cajum spices. Great report and photos


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

fishwalton said:


> Heard of steamed fish but never ate any. Sounds good with some good cajum spices. Great report and photos




It is good. Very good. You will need double the fish. Breading greatly adds to fish size


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Tryn you know how hard I worked for those fish? Double is gonna be tough.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> Tryn you know how hard I worked for those fish? Double is gonna be tough.




Gonna be up most of next week, got some friends and family coming all week. Traditional Turkey Thursday (first on green egg) but several folks looking forward to some fresh crappie! I sure hope they bite early or I’m gonna look more full of crap than usual!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Hope you get em.
This Friday is my last day of work for 9 days. I plan to fish 8 3/4 of those days. Hope to find a couple meself.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Yes sir..


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Joey done got on a mess. So how did you catch them? Pulling, pushing, minners, jigs?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

skiff89_jr said:


> Joey done got on a mess. So how did you catch them? Pulling, pushing, minners, jigs?


Pushing jigs. Only caught 3 on minnows.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Jigs > minners


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Keep boiling them in grease Joey, don't let Kevin be a bad influence in your life..... Lol. Keep'em golden brown and crispy !


----------

